# Darko Milicic



## billddd (Aug 21, 2005)

Does anyone know how Darko Milicic is doing?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

how he is doing where?


----------



## billddd (Aug 21, 2005)

In tryouts for the Serbian team.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I haven't heard anything as of yet. Nothing in the Detroit papers atleast


----------



## LanierFan (Oct 5, 2004)

Yesterday the Serbia-Montenegro team won its first tune-up in a "friendly" game against Croatia, 74-71. Here's what someone on the RealGM board wrote:



> I am pretty impressed about his performance in NT yesterday in friendly against Croatia. Darko played almost whole 3rd quarter at C, he had 3points about 2-3 Reb 2 Assist 3 blocks. Box doesn't show exactly what i saw.
> 
> He was great in defence. What are u feeding him with? He is huge, and his vertical leap is unbelieavble. Every time, he closed his oponent C by pushing him out of box, or blocked his shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He looked good today I thought.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

1st game - 3 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 blocks
2nd game - 9 points, 6 rebounds, 9 blocks


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Hopefully he makes the final roster that is going to play next month. He could use some more playing time against solid NBA players.


----------



## LanierFan (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.jadransport.org/articles/1730.html

In the loss to Italy today, Darko played effectively in the second quarter and helped trigger a Serbian run. He didn't see much action in the second half, and Italy won 79-69. An excerpt:



> In the second quarter Obradovic has sent the young Darko Milicic (Darko Mili?i?) in the game 8:30 min before the finish, and he done really well. The 20 year old Detroit Pistons center has quickly made his first block, then offensive rebound and scored his first points, so by the end of this period he scored 6pts had 4 rebounds and 3 assists plus one more block. By the end of the match he netted two more points in the third quarter meaning 8 out of which he scored half from a free throw line.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Darko looks to be a lock to make the world championship team this time around


----------



## mfmilan (Sep 2, 2005)

He is a pleasent surprise. No one expected him to perform this good in the NT. I think that Obradovic will take him to the championship - Serbia need young players, Rebraca and Tomasevic are retiring, who will replace them?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

mfmilan said:


> He is a pleasent surprise. No one expected him to perform this good in the NT. I think that Obradovic will take him to the championship - Serbia need young players, Rebraca and Tomasevic are retiring, who will replace them?


He was only invited because of his name but it's refreshing to see him make this team on his own play. He might be able to help the Serbs make the transition.


----------



## mfmilan (Sep 2, 2005)

kamego said:


> He was only invited because of his name but it's refreshing to see him make this team on his own play. He might be able to help the Serbs make the transition.


well, i missed first three games. i heard about his 9 blocks. but when i heard my friends talking good about him, i knew he played... very very good. i mean, they(my friends) are very 'hard to satisfide', and when they say someone played good, that means that he was great!

then i watched darko against italy, and he looked very good. it seems that 'enemy'  players are starting to be afraid of him. i mean, when you see all those blocks he 'gives', who wouldn't be afraid? but, that could be bad - if he gets carried away.. but i think that obradovic will control him. he has to, because otherwise, darko would be home by now. obradovic wants discipline, just remember that he gave up stojakovic because of the 'i am the chief' stuff.

and one more thing - today, against france, you could see what experience is all about - rebraca was resting, tomasevic injured, and krstic, milojevic and milicic was the only Cs available. but milicic quickly made 4 foules(in europe 5 is the limit), and he spent more time on the bench then on the field. in the last quarter, he went in again, made stupid foul, and finished game. in detroit, he playes few minutes per game(if he is given a chance), and for that time he can't commit so many fouls. he doesn't have the feeling for that part of the game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

kamego said:


> He was only invited because of his name but it's refreshing to see him make this team on his own play. He might be able to help the Serbs make the transition.



those coaches over there arent into charity cases. if the second pick in the draft cant get a spot on the serbian national team it probably doesnt say much for the player. he's there because he's a talent.


----------

